# £pounds/Euros



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi
Just a inquisitive observation ???? Whilst out clothe shopping today back here in Liverpool, (A blouse costing 25pounds ...or.... 40 euros ??? )  40 euros ??? Why so expensive to purchase in euros  seems such a big comparison???

nicola x


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Hi
> Just a inquisitive observation ???? Whilst out clothe shopping today back here in Liverpool, (A blouse costing 25pounds ...or.... 40 euros ??? )  40 euros ??? Why so expensive to purchase in euros  seems such a big comparison???
> 
> nicola x


You mean there was a euro price alongside £ on a price ticket in a shop? Don't worry - it's just an indication and it doesn't mean that a shop is going to charge 40 euro for the item. Many of those 'indicative' prices (you see on some till receipts too) are still based on euro/Stg rate of 1.5 from several years ago (those were the days!), and are academic as most shops don't accept payment in cash euro.

In Northern Ireland, because of influx of shoppers from the Republic paying in euro, goods are often dual priced and many shops take euro as well as sterling, at a good rate (like 1.15 euro/pound).


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Joppa said:


> You mean there was a euro price alongside £ on a price ticket in a shop? Don't worry - it's just an indication and it doesn't mean that a shop is going to charge 40 euro for the item. Many of those 'indicative' prices (you see on some till receipts too) are still based on euro/Stg rate of 1.5 from several years ago (those were the days!), and are academic as most shops don't accept payment in cash euro.
> 
> In Northern Ireland, because of influx of shoppers from the Republic paying in euro, goods are often dual priced and many shops take euro as well as sterling, at a good rate (like 1.15 euro/pound).


Thanks for the info!
 Silly me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen that alot in "international chains" they price in both and the euro price always seems too high to me. Sadly where I'm looking from its the euro thats taken and I simp`ly dont buy "whatever" cos iot would be cheaper to buy it in the UK!!!! But as Joppa says its possibly cos once upon a time the pound was higher against the euro, but in my opinion they should adjust it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've seen that alot in "international chains" they price in both and the euro price always seems too high to me. Sadly where I'm looking from its the euro thats taken and I simp`ly dont buy "whatever" cos iot would be cheaper to buy it in the UK!!!! But as Joppa says its possibly cos once upon a time the pound was higher against the euro, but in my opinion they should adjust it!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Was begining to think there could be a little business adventure there!!!!! but hey' ho' wishfull thinking hey! 
But on a serious note' ... I am sill seriously considering a move to spain! just want to do my home work first... I am very much into fashion! Have a HND in clothing technology... and often desgin and make outfits for my 20 year old daughter!know what the up and coming trends are, and latest fashion accesories etc.. (for the younger generation)  
Whats your intake on the fashion industry in Spain Jo? 
Cheers! nicola x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Was begining to think there could be a little business adventure there!!!!! but hey' ho' wishfull thinking hey!
> 
> Whats your intake on the fashion industry in Spain Jo?
> Cheers! nicola x


Well, I don't know about Jo nicloa but the fashion here in Torrox is mostly chinese made clothes that goes like rags within a couple of washes, for the younger girl and there aint that many of em!! There is certainly a gap here for good quality, middle aged type clothing for the europian figure, as it is an aging population. I was so ppleased when a new clothes shop opened in Torrox-Costa but to my dismay, it's for the younger, slimmer figure. 

Get sewing nicola....lol. The problem would be, where d'ya sell them tho'. Rents are so high here!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola67 said:


> Was begining to think there could be a little business adventure there!!!!! but hey' ho' wishfull thinking hey!
> But on a serious note' ... I am sill seriously considering a move to spain! just want to do my home work first... I am very much into fashion! Have a HND in clothing technology... and often desgin and make outfits for my 20 year old daughter!know what the up and coming trends are, and latest fashion accesories etc.. (for the younger generation)
> Whats your intake on the fashion industry in Spain Jo?
> Cheers! nicola x



If you go to the Big Shopping Malls with the named shops, I think its more expensive in Spain! Not much more, but there arent the same sales and bargains here. However, the small "todo" shops, Chinese shops in the towns, Markets etc are cheap, but as Chica says, they dont last long, but then I dont mind that too much, I'd sooner wear a top for a few weeks that costs next to nothing and then bin it when its shabby than pay a lot of money for something that I'll get bored with, but keep cos of the price and quality. But thats just me!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Madrid and less so Barcelona (as Spanish TV continually point out) are now up there with Paris, Milan London etc etc........ 

Jo you need to come to Madrid when the sales are on. My wife works in a Madrid town hall office in the POSH bit of the capital. Keeps coming home with stuff (Hand bags and shoes seem to be her passion really) - reductions of 70+%. 

I shop in Decathlon. But because I live in T-Shrts and 6-pocket trousers all year - work or play.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Madrid and less so Barcelona (as Spanish TV continually point out) are now up there with Paris, Milan London etc etc........
> 
> Jo you need to come to Madrid when the sales are on. My wife works in a Madrid town hall office in the POSH bit of the capital. Keeps coming home with stuff (Hand bags and shoes seem to be her passion really) - reductions of 70+%.
> 
> I shop in Decathlon. But because I live in T-Shrts and 6-pocket trousers all year - work or play.



I'd love to, but I'm on a "clothes purchasing ban", we moved house a few weeks ago and its become apparent that I have far too many, things I've never worn!! So I'm under strict instructions, sell em or wear em, but no buying anything new!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

So bring stuff - sell them "top-manta" and go on a spree. 

I myself have an unusually large collection of polarfleece and T-shirts. They simply will not wear out. 

But one advantage of home maintenance is engine oil and grease. Whence they go in the "cleaning rags" bag.


----------

